# Giant Yellow Koi X Giant Multicolor/Nemo Koi



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Hey everyone!
My first spawn of this year hatched and so far they doing really well. So I decided to do a spawn log and hopefully everything will go well farther. 
Last year I has lose every spawn I tryed to different reasons, first try this year was not successfull - had no eggs and female died shortly after.
So I have big hopes for this one, fingers crossed 

They started to hatch yesterday evening, many tiny frys. More then I expected cause Betta Daddy was a bit overwhelmed with the amound of eggs so many stayed on the ground. But it seems like the hatched also and a big amount of them found there way back into the bubblenest or hanging around near by.

Parents are both giants, female is an yellow koi with in my opinion great fins, maybe a bit small for a giant. Male is multicolor/nemo based koi and a really big boy 😄
Originally I wanted to pair him with an nemo giant female, but as mentioned before this female died.
But I think the yellow one is also a good choice. I‘m hoping for many big colorful bettas 😄


----------



## OrangeCrown (Feb 11, 2020)

Wow they are both super pretty!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Beautiful parents, can't wait to see the fry. Good luck to you!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you both!
Seems like the first fry are already free swimming, so maybe in about a day I can take out the male.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Removed the male without any loss(or at least any recognizable) of fry. They are everywhere in the tank like little fleas.
Feeding them microworms and they also eat the infusoria which live in the tank.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

My fry hatched 2 days after yours! They are mostly free swimming now. It's so cool they are so close in birth date!


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

The parents are lovely, I can't wait to see the fry! Hope they grow up healthy


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Little Update on the fry.
They doing well, had some losses, but nothing dramatic. Like a few frys every day but it was a reeeeally big spawn like somewhere over 200 eggs so there more than enough fry left. Most of them are yellowish light based and some darker grey ones - so there might be a variety of colors. Some size diffrences beginns to appear, but i dont think this is giant related but normal in every spawn.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Size differences become more manifestly, there are some really big and some tiny fry. But the most fry are between. Spotted some which started to show iridescent scales - which is common for koi to start with.
I can’t tell how much are left, could be anything between 50 and 100. It’s hard to tell cause they like to hide in the moss and anyway the dark ones are harder to see.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Update on the fry:
They are five weeks old today and doing well, around 25-30 are left.
Two are very tiny, I think sooner or later they end up as food for the bigger ones.
Feeding them BBS now for about two weeks, waterchanges every two days and rised the temperatur a bit to push their growing. Started also to introduce some dry food, but they still like the live one more.
I‘m nervous about them getting their ventrals and a little worried that they are feed too long with microworms.
Somebody knows at which size or age they showing their ventrals?


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Not sure when ventral fin appearance is regular but only one of my fry has visible ventrals so far - the biggest from the original spawn, the smaller two don't appear to have ventrals yet. They are 4 1/2 weeks old. I bet it has more to do with how fast/big they grow instead of how old they are. For reference, mine have been eating BBS since birth aside from some fry food in powder form.
Your spawn look amazing! So glad to see an update!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Thank you!
Yeah I also think it depends more on how big they are. Probably it is needless to worry. So I think they will appear within the next two weeks, I hope 🙈


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Sadly there are really some fry without, with only one or really small ventrals.
For future breeder this is not so dramatic but it is still annoying. So next time bbs from the start or vinegar eels. The smaller ones have all their ventrals.
Colorewise the most of them look already pretty cool. Looks like most have red, so maybe no yellow koi - but that‘s fine, cause i have another breeding pair in this colore. Super excited about them to start marbling.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

7 1/2 weeks
They growing well and i think the first ones start marbeling, looking a bit patchy. The bigger ones already flaring at each other, little feisty bettas 🙈 They get dry encapsulated brine shrimp eggs since their about four weeks and i started recently to feed also normal pellets.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Wow gorgeous 😍


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Took some photos during a water change - at the moment they growing so fast! 
















This one is start loosing his colore:









Maybe future yellow koi‘s:
















This one lost by now nearly all dark blue on the body and some red on the finns:









Pretty sure it‘s a female and will be a koi:


















The two biggest ones:


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

So pretty, and such a variety!

Ah if only I had space in my tanks, and you weren't overseas from me, I'd love to steal one of your fry to keep for myself.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking good! The first one is my favorite, pretty blue!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Rana said:


> So pretty, and such a variety!
> 
> Ah if only I had space in my tanks, and you weren't overseas from me, I'd love to steal one of your fry to keep for myself.


Thanks!
Yeah I would also be a bit afraid to ship overseas - still also not sure if I will ship them within my country 🤔



CosmicSyringe said:


> Looking good! The first one is my favorite, pretty blue!


Thank you! And really nice fins, I‘m pretty sure it’s a male


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

The ones who marbling loosing their colore so fast!
3 days ago 








2 days ago 







today


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

About a week ago I jarred the first males and already sold some females which definitly don‘t fit in my future breeding plans.

Some yellow koi males, waiting to see which one develops better colore
















Really nice chocolate mustard gas male, he build already a nice bubble nest









Pretty male, which will be sold









The biggest guy of all will stay









Some other siblings


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

All amazing!


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Looking stunning!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

For now I jarred ten males, sold three females and have remaining six females and six males in the grow out tank - but I think I have to jar the remaining males in the next weeks.

And here a photo of my biggest male, who is interestingly one of the calmest males. And he changed colore and is still there, started purple-blue-red and now is a pearly colore with a bit red.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

Where do you find people to purchase your fry?


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

CosmicSyringe said:


> Where do you find people to purchase your fry?


I made a classified ad on the most popular website in my country, with photos, price, ect. Here it’s much simpler to sell them to privat persons then a store, most stores only take their fish from a merchant or commercial breeder.


----------



## CosmicSyringe (Jul 20, 2013)

maeusespeck said:


> I made a classified ad on the most popular website in my country, with photos, price, ect. Here it’s much simpler to sell them to privat persons then a store, most stores only take their fish from a merchant or commercial breeder.


Thanks for your prompt response!


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Hi

Love it, I am in the process of setting up to breed my giant and am following this with interest


----------



## Zellie (Apr 26, 2020)

Beautiful!!! How interesting to see.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Little Update
Nearly all have by now „normal“ betta size and I think some will grow bigger.
Already decided on some to keep for breeding.
For example this yellow koi boy. He has done a lot of coloring up in the last days, today I will move him to his own tank to hopefully provide some growing. But he‘s still really calm with the others in the grow out tank.








In the last days I wasnt at home and there were some cool changes colorewise when I came back.

Looking now more lavender like, but I think soner or later some blue will came back.









Has now a beautiful gold with blue and black colore, maybe he will turn all golden. Sadly he is despite his gorgeous colore, good fin shape and big size no breeding prospective cause he has not a totally staight spine.









And some more photos:


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

Wow! Beautiful fish! Giant bettas are so awesome


----------



## littlescallop33 (May 16, 2020)

Wow, it’s cool to see how they change colors over time... 😄 I like the white faced one in the group photo.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Okay, this wasn‘t planned - but here you go kids.
I had moved the three biggest into my big community tank for better growing and today two of them decided they want babies on their own 😅

















I don’t think any fry will make it in this tank, so they just having their fun and the I will take out the two females.


----------



## Zellie (Apr 26, 2020)

Beautiful fish! I love the variety of colors you have. The yellow koi is so pretty


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Zellie said:


> Beautiful fish! I love the variety of colors you have. The yellow koi is so pretty


Yeah its really interesting how many different colors I got, but I had hoped for more koi ones - but as long as I have my future breeders it’s okay.
And yes, the yellow koi boy is also my favorite! He will stay for line breeding with the mom of the spawn.


----------



## Sergeant Betta (May 16, 2020)

To Cool!!!


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

You should let the fry in that tank LIVE!


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. said:


> You should let the fry in that tank LIVE!


I would have, but I think either the male let all the eggs drop or some guppies or galaxy rasboras eat them, one or the other way there were no eggs anymore the other day and the male didn’t care anymore for the spot where they breed


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

They're growing up so nicely! 😍

And hah, very amusing that they decided to attempt their own spawn without any prompting. Too bad it doesn't seem like any eggs survived but at least they've gotten some practice in for later on.


----------



## maeusespeck (Dec 17, 2019)

Maybe one of the last Updates on this spawn, they are now 4 months old.
Photos of some Boys which will be sold.














































This boys stays as future breeder.


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

How many of your koi spawn turned cellophane (percentage is fine)? Have any cellophane turned back to color?
Nice looking fish!


----------

